# Rocky Mountain RMX/RM7



## alpineskiman (Jan 27, 2007)

Im thinking of building up a Freeride/All Mountain/Urban Assult Bike. Anyone have any experience with the RMX or older RM7? How do they ride and climb? Im not set on that frame so any other opintions are very welcome. thanks.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

alpineskiman said:


> Im thinking of building up a Freeride/All Mountain/Urban Assult Bike. Anyone have any experience with the RMX or older RM7? How do they ride and climb? Im not set on that frame so any other opintions are very welcome. thanks.


shine the RM7

get a VP Free


----------



## alpineskiman (Jan 27, 2007)

pardon the ignorance, whats a VP free?


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> shine the RM7
> 
> get a VP Free


I second that.
Especially if it has to double for AM duty.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Santa Cruz's FR bike.


----------



## alpineskiman (Jan 27, 2007)

nevermind i found it. what makes the VP free better?


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

Idk much about the vp free cause ive never ridden 1, but the rm7 is a really sick bike, as long as u dont have a problem replacing the pivot kit once every year its great. Unlike what many say i didnt have much play in the linkages(i had a 2002 RM7 DH)


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

The VPP suspension works amazingly well. SMT is voting for it cause that's the suspension platform he rides. I ride DW-Link which is similar. 
Why did you choose the RMX/RM7 to ask about? What are you looking for?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

nano5467 said:


> Idk much about the vp free cause ive never ridden 1, but the rm7 is a really sick bike, as long as u dont have a problem replacing the pivot kit once every year its great. Unlike what many say i didnt have much play in the linkages(i had a 2002 RM7 DH)


Worse than the loose linkages were the blown up shocks and cracking chainstays that were appearing the 02 and previous rockys. They had a ridiculously high leverage ratio (something like +3:1)

What makes a VP free "better" is that it's a much newer design, and it will pedal circles around the rocky as far as pedaling efficiency goes.

I used to really love rockies, but hopping on a couple of friends VPs really ruined that for me. The VP that had a DHX air and a 66SL and was tipping the scales at like 40 lbs or whatever was CRAZY...

Now the thing that's not yet been said here is that it's an apples to oranges comparison. The RM7 is a discontinued design, whereas the VP is santa cruz's freeride flagship. You can probably get an rm7 with some spare parts used for what you'd pay for the DHX air shock alone...


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

The RMX/RM7 as a all mountain/urban bike would not be very good.........although a VP Free would be much better.

My vote is for the VP Free.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm gonna suggest the IH 7Point if the VP-Free is a little steep for you.


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

get the vp free


----------



## readingracing (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a intense uzzi with fox dhx for sale in excellent condition,some nicks and scrapes.no dings or dents,asking 1500.00.with cane creek double x headset.


----------



## mazzino (May 7, 2005)

alpineskiman said:


> Im thinking of building up a Freeride/All Mountain/Urban Assult Bike. Anyone have any experience with the RMX or older RM7? How do they ride and climb? Im not set on that frame so any other opintions are very welcome. thanks.


I have an 03 RM7. It's a fun bike but not for climbing..at all, and not without it's problems (blown shocks and frequently worn-out linkage bearings). If you want to go Rocky, you'd be better off with the Switch if you want to mix in some "all mountain". For just DH/FR/Urban definitely go RMX over the RM7.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Even the Switch is a beast. Heavy, not an exceptional pedaler, short cockpit, etc.


----------



## kruz (Nov 28, 2004)

Go for RMX. Here is my bike. I have a longer seat post if I need to pedal long distance.


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

Oooooh, thats a nice RMX.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

If riding a lot of FR/DH go with the Rmx.It isn't a great climber but gets you where you need to go.At 46 pounds my 07' RMX fells very poppy and manuverable.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

i second the Iron Horse 7 point or Sunday, the dw link is amazing!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

hardcore newbie said:


> i second the Iron Horse 7 point or Sunday, the dw link is amazing!


Not that amazing... The sunday is a nice bike, but its a DH racer for sure. The wheelbase feels too long for stunts, I can't remember if you can run a front derailleur on it but I don't think so.

If you're looking for a bike that's good at a little bit of everything, the transition bottlerocket is pretty badass.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I just built up an '06 RMX as my do everything rig. 
The frame is HEAVY. Even with a 66SL and light wheels, mine tips the scales at 46 lbs. 
I went for a cross country ride with it - it actually climbs pretty well. 

If you want a bike to do everything, you have to make some compromises. If you are looking at an RMX or VPF, I'd get a slightly cheaper FS and a cheap hardtail for urban. You will be much happier. Full suspension on an urban ride (not just riding off stuff to flat) sucks.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

I was wondering when you'd reply Eric.

Switch;
I run a 38lb '06 Switch for a do everything bike... With the propedal dial'd in, the Switch actually pedals rather well, and with the seat raised, the cockpit gets streched out to a pretty darn comfy all day riding position. Very comfy for everything except steep gnarly granny climbs... even then it'll go... if you get your arms bent enough to nearly kiss the stem... certainly not going to win an x/c races on it... and, I've cross countried mine... again, it's my do everything bike.

RMX/Switch;
If climbing is a real concern(certainly cannot be a priorty given your big bike direction), an adjustable travel fork would sure be nice... again, what compromises are you willing to make?

As for the 7point bikes, I tried one out, plain did not fit right, nor feel right...
different strokes for different folks.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

Y'know what?
I say go with the RM Switch with a 66. 
Perfect do-it-all rig. In fact, Simmons has been ripping it up on one for a while now. 
If climbing is even a concern, then the RMX is overkill.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

The RM7 or RMX is a extreme FR/DH oriented bike and so it's not aimed at climbing for a variety of reasons which are mainly the ergonomics and the overall weight. The RMX is an awesome DH/FR bike and it's a great choice for it's intended purpose but that may not jive with your intentions.

A personal pet peave of mine is all the lame hype around VPP bikes and other suspension designs that supposedly pedal great. Yes those bikes pedal well but it's a compromise and you're giving up other perks like plush ride sometimes. I think it's a way better idea to buy whatever frame you like the handling and performance of and then buy a shock like the DHX 5.0 or the Roco TST where you can improve the pedalling performance when you need it and shut it off when you don't. It seems silly to commit to full time compromise on pedalling performance with a frame like the VP Free when you can turn it on/off with the right shock.

Regarding other differences between the RMX and those other 'great climbing' DH/FR bikes, the whole weight issue seems kinda dumb. Yes many of those other bikes have compromised in other areas with stuff like air suspension (which is getting pretty good) but it's not like you couldn't swap out a few parts on a RMX to save some weight if that's your thing.

Anyways, I think the RM Switch with a Roco TST is the perfect bike for you. It designed specifically for FR/Urban Assault and is very capable for AM use as well with the Roco TST shock like the 07's come with. Instead of buying a bike that is a compromise in all areas like the DW link and VPP bikes, buy a bike that excels at your primary use and works okay in other areas. Stuff like Marzocchi's TST, Fox's bottom out control and other innovations like telescopic seatposts and adjustable travel forks have widened the potential usage range for a bike so you can have your ideal DH/FR bike and still have it perform okay for more XC/AM riding.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I personally think that the switch would be a decent bike for you. I think the RMX would be overkill for anything but all out dh fr, and the dw link has rebound issues (waay too slow) so it would suit very well for a fr bike, yet it has the aforementioned long wheelbase, so that's two points against it. The switch, while heavy-ish, is a good design, and would suit you perfectly as far as I can say. But it does all come down to personal preference.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Archdukeferdinand said:


> Not that amazing...
> If you're looking for a bike that's good at a little bit of everything, the transition bottlerocket is pretty badass.


If you think the BR is more versatile than the 7point you're insane.
DW-Link IS amazing.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

dandurston said:


> The RM7 or RMX is a extreme FR/DH oriented bike and so it's not aimed at climbing for a variety of reasons which are mainly the ergonomics and the overall weight. The RMX is an awesome DH/FR bike and it's a great choice for it's intended purpose but that may not jive with your intentions.
> 
> A personal pet peave of mine is all the lame hype around VPP bikes and other suspension designs that supposedly pedal great. Yes those bikes pedal well but it's a compromise and you're giving up other perks like plush ride sometimes. I think it's a way better idea to buy whatever frame you like the handling and performance of and then buy a shock like the DHX 5.0 or the Roco TST where you can improve the pedalling performance when you need it and shut it off when you don't. It seems silly to commit to full time compromise on pedalling performance with a frame like the VP Free when you can turn it on/off with the right shock.
> 
> ...


You have it totally backwards. Single Pivots are a compromise in all areas. Floating pivots are the most active suspension designs out there. Especially when you consider brake-jack, staying active while pedalling, and square-edge hits. Personally I like my suspension to not lock-up when I hit the brakes. Single pivots don't stay active unless they have a floating brake. Even then they'll never even be close in terms of efficiency. The rearward travel path also makes them feel MUCH better near the end of their travel.


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> The rearward travel path also makes them feel MUCH better near the end of their travel.


I guess it depends on what you're using your bike for...A rearward travel path is going to feel and work better if you are racing DH and catch your rear wheel on rock but a forward rear wheel travel path is going to work better if you are doing wheelie drops and landing near the balance point on your rear wheel Ryan Leech style.


----------

